# Can someone explain Ridley's sizing chart for me?



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

http://data.ridley-bikes.com/sizes/sizes2011-en.pdf

I've used the search function and read that Ridley's run big, I just need better numbers. AFAIK, no bike stores close to me carry them.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

How's this work?

Excalibur / 1206a - ROAD - Bicycles - Ridley Bikes


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm 6'1 and use a Large, 58.5 top tube, 400 reach.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

PlasticMotif said:


> http://data.ridley-bikes.com/sizes/sizes2011-en.pdf
> 
> I've used the search function and read that Ridley's run big, I just need better numbers. AFAIK, no bike stores close to me carry them.


It seems like that, but I looked at the large size and the numbers aren't too different from other brands. I think this is more of a case that Ridley runs in-between sizes.

I know their size "S" Compact/Boreas/Damocles has a considerably longer eTT and HT than expected from a 52cm bike (545mm and 14.5cm respectively). I'm 5'10" riding this size. It's really just a matter of stem selection.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

This store's website lists geometry for the bikes they carry, and Ridley is one of them. Click on the individual bike or frameset you're interested in and scroll down to the individual page and click on "geometry" to show the chart for that model.

R&A Cycles | The World's Largest Cycle Store


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

milkbaby said:


> This store's website lists geometry for the bikes they carry, and Ridley is one of them. Click on the individual bike or frameset you're interested in and scroll down to the individual page and click on "geometry" to show the chart for that model.
> 
> R&A Cycles | The World's Largest Cycle Store












Thanks, their top tube length was helpful.


----------

